# Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung :(



## AbsolutStorm (9. Oktober 2011)

*Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

Heyho,
ich habe seit neustem das Problem das sich mein Internet immer so alle 5-6min für 1-2 Sec trennt, das heißt, dass wenn ich zum Beispiel online zocke, das ich immer wieder vom Server fliege und mich reconnecten muss... Das macht nun mal kein Spaß  -.-

Ich habe einen Speedport W722V Router mit VDSL 50k und mit über LAN mit diesem verbunden.
Es war schon ein Telekom Techniker bei uns, der Schwankungen in unserer Leitung festgestellt hat. Danach hat sich aber leider nichts verändert und ich fliege somit immer noch aus dem Netz. Ich habe schon im Internet rumgesucht, aber nichts gefunden, was auf mich zutrifft.
Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand behilflich sein! 

MfG
AbsolutStorm


----------



## fotoman (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

Kann es sein, daß das nur passiert, wenn parallel jemand bei Dir im Haushalt telefoniert? Das ganze hört sich irgendwie nach dem altmodischen Gebührenimpuls an, der einem zu Analogmodemzeitem das Leben schwer machen konnte.

Sollte bei (V)DSL natürlich nichts ausmachen und würde für mich, wenn das der Grund ist, einen Fehler im Splitter (gibt es den bei VDSL übhaupt noch) oder Router/Modem bedeuten.


----------



## Jimini (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

Bietet der Router eine Loggingfunktion an? Wenn ja, dürfte dort etwas zu den Reconnects zu finden sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

Bei unserer Fritzbox passierte das letztes Jahr auch ständig - ein Anruf beim Anbietr half nichts - ein Firmwareupdate schon


----------



## AbsolutStorm (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *



fotoman schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß das nur passiert, wenn parallel jemand bei Dir im Haushalt telefoniert? Das ganze hört sich irgendwie nach dem altmodischen Gebührenimpuls an, der einem zu Analogmodemzeitem das Leben schwer machen konnte.
> 
> Sollte bei (V)DSL natürlich nichts ausmachen und würde für mich, wenn das der Grund ist, einen Fehler im Splitter (gibt es den bei VDSL übhaupt noch) oder Router/Modem bedeuten.


 
Also telefonieren tut keiner, und einen Splitter haben wir soweit ich weiß glaube ich auch noch!



> Bietet der Router eine Loggingfunktion an? Wenn ja, dürfte dort etwas zu den Reconnects zu finden sein.



Da steht nur was von Systemmeldungen, wo drinnesteht, das sich die Wlan Station so ungefähr alle 7min abgemeldet hat und danach wieder angemeldet hat. Bloß ich bin über LAN dran.



> Bei unserer Fritzbox passierte das letztes Jahr auch ständig - ein Anruf beim Anbietr half nichts - ein Firmwareupdate schon



neuste Firmware ist auch drauf! 

Bitte weiter helfen!


----------



## AbsolutStorm (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

habe eben mal die Telekom Hotline angerufen, die meinen es wird evtl. am Splitter oder am Router liegen, mal sehen, beiden gibt es kostenlos 
Hauptsache er wünscht mir viel Spaß beim zocken xD


----------



## Chakka_cor (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *



AbsolutStorm schrieb:


> habe eben mal die Telekom Hotline angerufen, die meinen es wird evtl. am Splitter oder am Router liegen, mal sehen, beiden gibt es kostenlos
> Hauptsache er wünscht mir viel Spaß beim zocken xD



Hi, das hatte ich auch mal bei meinem T-com-Teil. Schau mal im Routermenü nach, da gibts einen Reiter fürs Internet, da müsste man einstellen können wann bzw. wieoft sich das Gerät vom T-Net trennen soll. Ich habs jetzt so eingestellt das er sich einmal am Tag um 3 Uhr vom I-Net trennt und dann wieder verbindet. Bei mir hatte es sich mal verstellt auf alle 5 Minuten, das war nervig.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Hi, das hatte ich auch mal bei meinem T-com-Teil. Schau mal im Routermenü nach, da gibts einen Reiter fürs Internet, da müsste man einstellen können wann bzw. wieoft sich das Gerät vom T-Net trennen soll. Ich habs jetzt so eingestellt das er sich einmal am Tag um 3 Uhr vom I-Net trennt und dann wieder verbindet. Bei mir hatte es sich mal verstellt auf alle 5 Minuten, das war nervig.


 
Das geht mit der neusten Firmware nicht mehr. Damals hatten wir auch noch diese einstellung! Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Splitter kostenlos bekommen, mal sehen wann ich rausfliege ^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

is nen relativ unbekanntes problem, das nur bei bestimmtren routern in verbindung und auch nur mit vdsl50 auftritt. hat bei mir 1,5 jahre gebraucht bis ich nen servicemitarbeiter in der hotline hatte welcher das problem kannte, dann 4 tage bis der neue router bei mir vor der tür stand ... seitdem ist ruhe 
kann nachher ma schauen welches modell ich bekommen habe


----------



## Luix (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

Evtl. jemand im Netzwerk vorhanden, der was bei Rapidshare und co runterlädt? Die Programme mit denen man da runterlädt haben ne Funktion, die den Router nach jedem Download neu ins Inet verbinden lassen


----------



## AbsolutStorm (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *



Luix schrieb:


> Evtl. jemand im Netzwerk vorhanden, der was bei Rapidshare und co runterlädt? Die Programme mit denen man da runterlädt haben ne Funktion, die den Router nach jedem Download neu ins Inet verbinden lassen


 
nee, das macht hier niemand.



> is nen relativ unbekanntes problem, das nur bei bestimmtren routern in verbindung und auch nur mit vdsl50 auftritt. hat bei mir 1,5 jahre gebraucht bis ich nen servicemitarbeiter in der hotline hatte welcher das problem kannte, dann 4 tage bis der neue router bei mir vor der tür stand ... seitdem ist ruhe
> kann nachher ma schauen welches modell ich bekommen habe



das wäre sehr nett.. das Problem besteht nämlich immer noch und die Telekom stellt gerade was im Kundenservice um sodass sie mir keinen neuen Router geben können...
erst ab Montag wieder.. Ich hoffe so sehr dass es dann behoben ist! Ich will doch Battlefield 3 schön zocken können


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

so, hab grade mal geschaut, hatte nen w721v und habe nun einen w722v, wurde anstandslos  im rahmen der gewährleistung (kurz vor ablauf) getauscht, damit hast du wohl leider ein anders problem als ich es hatte


----------



## AbsolutStorm (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Internet trennt ständig für 1-2 Sekunden die Verbindung *

So neuester Stand der Dinge ist, ich habe den Splitter getauscht, einen neuen Router bekommen (jetzt habe ich den W723V). Dennoch fliege ich andauernd vom Server bei Battlefield.
Anscheinend hat alles nichts gebracht!
Jetzt brauche ich wieder eure Hilfe 
Habt ihr noch Ideen für mich?
Kann es an i-welchen Ports liegen, das ich andauernd ein disconnect bekomme?
Irgendwelche Routereinstellungen?
Firewall?

Will endlich mal wieder normal spielen können xD

MfG
AbsolutStorm


----------

